# اغتصاب امنون لأخته ثامار وكل مافعله داؤود ((( اغتاظ جداً ))) !!!!!!!!!!!



## الحق ظاهر (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جاء في سفر صمويل الثاني  21:13  اغتصاب امنون لأخته ثامار وكل مافعله داؤود ((( اغتاظ جداً ))) !!!!!!!!!!! هل انبياء الله هكذا ينزلون حكم الله بالناس ويغضون العقوبة عن ابنائهم اذا فعلوا جريمة يعاقب عليها شرع الله  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فلماذا غض داؤود النظر عن العقوبة وسكت عنها  وهو نبي مرسل من قبل الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## AYIOC (31 أكتوبر 2011)

النبي هو إنسان في النهاية,و خطأه وارد و إن كنت تمتلك دليل علي أسطورة عصمة الأنبياء من القرآن و السُنّه فإطرحه لنراه !.


----------



## الحق ظاهر (31 أكتوبر 2011)

AYIOC قال:


> النبي هو إنسان في النهاية,و خطأه وارد و إن كنت تمتلك دليل علي أسطورة عصمة الأنبياء من القرآن و السُنّه فإطرحه لنراه !.


عن اي خطأ تتحدث ؟؟؟؟ عن
1_ عدم انزال العقوبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
2_ عن وقوع داوود بنفس الخطيئة ((زنا المحارم )))) سابقاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجع موقع الانبأ  في  الفقرة التاسعة  بخصوص هذه المسألة وستصعق نعم تصعق 
http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS-Answers/St-Takla.org_FAQ_01-Questions-Related-to


----------



## AYIOC (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الحق ظاهر قال:


> عن اي خطأ تتحدث ؟؟؟؟ عن
> 1_ عدم انزال العقوبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 2_ عن وقوع داوود بنفس الخطيئة ((زنا المحارم )))) سابقاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجع موقع الانبأ  في  الفقرة التاسعة  بخصوص هذه المسألة وستصعق نعم تصعق
> http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS-Answers/St-Takla.org_FAQ_01-Questions-Related-to



الهروب الكبير إبتدا, نزل دليلك علي وقوع داود في زنا المحارم كما تقول, و نزل دليلك على عصمة الانبياء من القرآن و السنّه, عشان نشوف موضوع الأسطوره دي.


----------



## AYIOC (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بالمناسبه الرابط مش مظبوط ياريت تصلحه.


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*مش عارف حاسس اننا فى المنتدى الاسلامى
شرع الله ونبى مرسل من عند الله
كلام غريب على ودنى
داود سخط على ابنه امنون ولكنه لم يعاقبه
لانها مشاعر انسانية وصعب على الاب ان يعاقب ابنه الاول والبكر وكان بيحبه 
*
*David was very angry over Amnon’s violation of Tamar, but did nothing to punish his son. This may have been because Amnon was David’s firstborn (3:2) and was expected to succeed him on the throne. Amnon deserved the death penaltyhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Radmacher, E. D., Allen, R. B., & House, H. W. (1999). Nelson's new illustrated Bible commentary (2 Sa 13:21-22). Nashville: T. Nelson Publishers*.​ 
*ثانيا داود نفسه زنى بامراة اوريا
وذنبه كان معروف للناس وكان مازال محفور فى اذهانهم 
*
*13:21 Though David was very angry, he did not punish Amnon as he should have done—probably because his own sin was so fresh in everyone’s mind.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). Believer's Bible Commentary  : Old and New Testaments (2 Sa 13:21). Nashville: Thomas Nelson*.​ 

*والترجمة السبعينية اضافت هذة الاضافة لتوضيح سبب عدم معاقبة داود لابنه امنون
*
*Septuagint add the following words: Και ουκ ελυπησε το πνευμα Αμνων του υιου αυτου οτι ηγαπα αυτον οτι πρωτοτοκος αυτου ην; "But he would not grieve the soul of Amnon his son, for he loved him, because he was his first-born." The same addition is found in the Vulgate and in Josephus, and it is possible that this once made a part of the Hebrew text.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Clarke, A. (1999). Clarke's Commentary: Second Samuel (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Clarke's Commentaries (2 Sa 13:21). Albany, OR: Ages Software*.​ 
*
لكن فى النهاية داود انسان وله كل مشاعر الانسان
ولا يوجد شخص فى الفكر المسيحى لا يخطا
الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا*


----------



## AYIOC (31 أكتوبر 2011)

كالعاده نصحح لكم كوارثكم, الرابط الصح أهو :
http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...Ketab-Al-Mokaddas/009-Could-Prophets-sin.html

ثانياً الكلام أهو, إقرا كده :
  

الإجابة:
 كانت عقوبة هذه    الخطية حسب شريعة الله والموجود في سفر اللاويين 17:20   (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  أن يُقطعان أمام أعين بني شعبهما، ولكن داود تروى    ولم يفعل ذلك لأكثر من سبب: 
1- إنه كان أكبر    أبنائه ومن ثم فهو ولي العهد.
2- كان داود نفسه قد    وقع في خطيئة مشابهة بزناه مع بتشبع.​     وداود النبي تاب  ورجع إلى الله بدموع كثيرة وتوبة صادقة.  ورغم أنه نبي إلا أنه بشر، وغير معصوم  من الخطأ..  قد يصيب وقد يخطيء، وليس ذلك إنتقاصاً من قدر الأنبياء..

هل خطيئة داود زنا محارم !!!, للناس أن تحكم علي كلامك, و إن كنت ترى أنك منصف فللرب الحكم.

و لك السلام في إسم الرب يسوع.


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*أستاذ أجيوس ودكتور شمس في موضوع واحد ؟ منورين يا أحباب 
*


----------



## AYIOC (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ده نورك يا جبّار البأس .


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أكتوبر 2011)

> *أستاذ أجيوس ودكتور شمس في موضوع واحد ؟ منورين يا أحباب *


*لا مش معقول مولكا باشا نفسه عندنا
ازوزة للباشا يا ابنى*

*نرجع لموضوعنا*
*هل لديك اى سؤال اخر
الغريب ان داود لم يعاقب ولده وهو انسان له ما له وعليه ما عليه
فمبالك بالاله المانتخ والمستوى على عرشه لم يعاقب رسوله على زناه مع ماريا بل والادهى حلل له زناه
عالم دماخها لسعت صحيح
*


----------



## AYIOC (31 أكتوبر 2011)

دكتور شمس, هو المسلم ده بيسأل عن داود ليه و بيقول ان الانبياء مش بتنفذ شرع الله, هو محمد كان بيعمل ايه لما ماعز بن مالك راح يقوله انه زنى ؟؟؟.


----------



## esambraveheart (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*


الحق ظاهر قال:



			جاء في سفر صمويل الثاني 21:13 اغتصاب امنون لأخته ثامار وكل مافعله داؤود ((( اغتاظ جداً ))) !!!!!!!!!!! هل انبياء الله هكذا ينزلون حكم الله بالناس ويغضون العقوبة عن ابنائهم اذا فعلوا جريمة يعاقب عليها شرع الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فلماذا غض داؤود النظر عن العقوبة وسكت عنها وهو نبي مرسل من قبل الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*السبب بسيط جدا يا محترم ..فلماذا كل هذه التشنجات و انت لا تقراء من الكتاب المقدس الا ما يستهويك فقط كمسلم ؟؟؟*
*داود ليس الله ليجازى ابنه..بل هو مجرد انسان و لو كان ملكا ..و النقمة و العقاب هي من سلطة الاله وحده :*
* تلك هي الوصية الالهية كما جائت في سفر التثنية قبل ان يولد داود حتي ..و ما علي داود كانسان الا الطاعة :*
*تث 32:35 لي النقمة** والجزاء.في وقت تزلّ اقدامهم.ان يوم هلاكهم قريب والمهيّآت لهم مسرعة.*
*---------------*
*و المزيد من الشواهد الكتابية :*

*ام 20:22 لا تقل اني اجازي** شرا.انتظر الرب فيخلّصك.*
*اش 65:6 ها قد كتب امامي.لا اسكت بل اجازي**.اجازي** في حضنهم.*
*اش 66:18 وانا اجازي** اعمالهم وافكارهم.حدث لجمع كل الامم والألسنة فيأتون ويرون مجدي.*
*رو 12:19 لا تنتقموا لانفسكم ايها الاحباء بل اعطوا مكانا للغضب.لانه مكتوب لي النقمة انا اجازي** يقول الرب.*
*عب 10:30 فاننا نعرف الذي قال لي الانتقام انا اجازي** يقول الرب.وايضا الرب يدين شعبه.*
*اش 63:4 لان يوم النقمة** في قلبي وسنة مفديي قد اتت.*​


----------



## esambraveheart (31 أكتوبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *فمبالك بالاله المانتخ والمستوى على عرشه لم يعاقب رسوله على زناه مع ماريا بل والادهى حلل له زناه*


*ههههههه*
*جــــــــــــــــــامده ..و في السليم الاليم يا ريس .*​


----------



## AYIOC (31 أكتوبر 2011)

و عمّ الصمت المكان !!!
الراجل مشي من غير ما يجيب دليل على عصمة الأنبياء !, طب أعمل أنا إيه دلوقتي !.


----------



## coptic eagle (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اقرؤا هذا الموضوع 
فهو يثبت ان انه ليس هناك عصمه
فسليمان اخطأ واله الاسلام لم يتكلم

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194800


----------



## AYIOC (31 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا نفسي بس يجيب دليل, عشان نفتح الكتب و نتفرج !!!.


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*سايب الشغل وجاي تتفرج ؟  
*


----------



## AYIOC (31 أكتوبر 2011)

أخطيت يا أبي !, هاروح علي الصومعه حالاً !.


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*  
*


----------



## الحق ظاهر (2 نوفمبر 2011)

AYIOC قال:


> و عمّ الصمت المكان !!!
> الراجل مشي من غير ما يجيب دليل على عصمة الأنبياء !, طب أعمل أنا إيه دلوقتي !.



اخي والله انا اضع مشاركاتي حسب فراغي بالليل لأن الوقت الوحيد اللي اكون فيه متفرغ لذلك اعذرني ان تاخرت على حظرتك بالردود والله ودي ارسلها مباشرة لكن الوقت لا يسمح لي 



esambraveheart قال:


> *السبب بسيط جدا يا محترم ..فلماذا كل هذه التشنجات و انت لا تقراء من الكتاب المقدس الا ما يستهويك فقط كمسلم ؟؟؟*
> *داود ليس الله ليجازى ابنه..بل هو مجرد انسان و لو كان ملكا ..و النقمة و العقاب هي من سلطة الاله وحده :*
> * تلك هي الوصية الالهية كما جائت في سفر التثنية قبل ان يولد داود حتي ..و ما علي داود كانسان الا الطاعة :*
> *تث 32:35 لي النقمة** والجزاء.في وقت تزلّ اقدامهم.ان يوم هلاكهم قريب والمهيّآت لهم مسرعة.*
> ...



اشكرك على احترامك بالرد واقول لك الجواب ايضاً بسيط جداً 

الاتوجد للمخالفات عقوبتان : 
1_ عقوبة في الدنيا .
2_ عقوبة في الاخرة . 

السؤال هنا
 من يقيم العقوبة الدنيوية هل الله ام البشر ؟؟؟
 اليس الله هو  من شرع هذه العقوبة الدنيوية  ؟؟؟


----------



## AYIOC (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الحق ظاهر قال:


> كلمتي (((خطيئة مشابهة )))  الا تعني لك شئ ؟؟؟؟ بلاش قل لي المشبه والمشبه به حتى يتضح الامر اكثر  للناس الذين طلبت اراءهم ويرون ماذا تعني ""خطيئة مشابهة""" والكلام كان عن  زنا المحارم .


*
العلاقه هي ان الاتنين زنا !!, و قال مشابهه مش قال نفس الخطيّه !!!.
وهبنا الله العقل لنفكر, لنستخدمه يا أخي العزيز.

لك السلام في إسم الرب يسوع.
*


----------



## الحق ظاهر (2 نوفمبر 2011)

AYIOC قال:


> *
> العلاقه هي ان الاتنين زنا !!, و قال مشابهه مش قال نفس الخطيّه !!!.
> وهبنا الله العقل لنفكر, لنستخدمه يا أخي العزيز.
> 
> ...



اين المشـــــــــــــبه والمشبه بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اعطني كلام علمي والكلام واضح جدا جدا جدا


----------



## AYIOC (2 نوفمبر 2011)

حضرتك هو أنا بتكلم هندي !.
داود زنى و إبنه زنى, ده وجه الشبه.
زنا داود خطيئه وبخه الله عليها, و ليست خطيئة زنا محارم, بل بثشبع كانت إمراة أوريا الحثّي, ياريت نستخدم نعمة ربنا المُسماه العقل !.

لك السلام في إسم الرب يسوع.


----------



## esambraveheart (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الحق ظاهر قال:


> *الاتوجد للمخالفات عقوبتان : *
> *1_ عقوبة في الدنيا .*
> *2_ عقوبة في الاخرة . *
> 
> ...



*هنا مربط الفرس ..و الفارق الرهيب بين معتقداتك كمسلم و ايماننا كمسحيين.*
*العقاب ككل متروك لله لانه هو وحده الصالح العادل صاحب الدينونة.*
*امور كثيرة في العهد القديم تسامح فيها السيد الرب الاله مع بني اسرائيل بسبب غلظ قلوبهم و عدم نضوجهم روحيا..و لكن لما حان الوقت لنضوجهم روحيا و فطامهم بمجئ السيد المسيح و اكتمال كل وصايا الناموس بتعاليمه صارت هناك مفاهيم جديده في ضوء الناموس المكتمل تختلف عن المفاهيم الاولي في ضوء الناموس الغير مكتمل :*
*ففي ضوء الناموس قبل اكتماله :*
*قضاة من الناس في الناس يحكمون لهم و يدينون والزاني يرجم و القاتل يقتل و العقاب الجسدي الدنيوى للخاطئ ينفذ بيد الجماعة المؤمنة و من اراد التطليق يعطي كتاب طلاق .*
*و اما في ضوء الناموس المكتمل :*

*1- صار العقاب ككل متروك لله وحده :*

* لانه ثبت بالبرهان القاطع عدم طهارة و اهلية اي من البشر لان يكون ديانا  يدين اخاه الانسان او ينزل به العقاب سواء في الدنيا او في يوم الدينونة لان الكل فسدوا و لم يعد هناك من يمكن ان تكون له الاهلية ليدين الناس في الدنيا : *
*مز 14:3 الكل قد زاغوا معا فسدوا.ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد*
*رو 3:12 الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا.ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد.*
*خر 32:8 زاغوا سريعا عن الطريق الذي اوصيتهم به.صنعوا لهم عجلا مسبوكا وسجدوا له وذبحوا له وقالوا هذه آلهتك يا اسرائيل التي اصعدتك من ارض مصر.*
*تث 9:12 قال الرب لي قم انزل عاجلا من هنا لانه قد فسد شعبك الذي اخرجته من مصر.زاغوا سريعا عن الطريق التي اوصيتهم.صنعوا لانفسهم تمثالا مسبوكا.*

*2- امتنع تماما علي الانسان بسبب زيغانه و انعدام اهليته للادانة ان يدين اخاه الانسان او يعاقبه في الدنيا  :*

*مت 7:1 لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا.*
*لو 6:37 ولا تدينوا فلا تدانوا.لا تقضوا على احد فلا يقضى عليكم.اغفروا يغفر لكم.*
*مت 7:3 ولماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين اخيك.واما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها.*
*مت 7:4 ام كيف تقول لأخيك دعني اخرج القذى من عينك وها الخشبة في عينك.*
*مت 7:5 يا مرائي اخرج اولا الخشبة من عينك.وحينئذ تبصر جيدا ان تخرج القذى من عين اخيك.*
*لو 6:41 لماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين اخيك.واما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها.*
*لو 6:42 او كيف تقدر ان تقول لاخيك يا اخي دعني اخرج القذى الذي في عينك.وانت لا تنظر الخشبة التي في عينك.يا مرائي اخرج اولا الخشبة من عينك وحينئذ تبصر جيدا ان تخرج القذى الذي في عين اخيك.*

*3- الانبياء - و منهم نبي الله داود و ابراهيم - عاشوا بالجسد في ازمانهم سابقين بالروح و الضمير علي ازمانهم و قوانينها بزمان..فالتزمت ضمائرهم ببنود الناموس المكتمل حتي قبل اكتماله ..و لهذا حسبوا انبياءا ..و لهذا حسبوا ابرارا و حسب الله لهم ذلك برا..و لهذا كانوا مختارين مميزين عن سائر بني البشر .*​


----------



## Basilius (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الحق ظاهر قال:


> اين المشـــــــــــــبه والمشبه بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اعطني كلام علمي والكلام واضح جدا جدا جدا


*
الموضوع مش مشبه ومشبه به واستعاره مكنيه و حصه نحو !
الكلام واضح جدا في مداخله الاخ اجيوس 
**داوود ارتكب  (خطيه مشابهه)  وهي الزنا
امنون ارتكب زنا المحارم( كلفظك ) مع اخته 
وداوود ارتكب الزنا مع بتشبع 
هنا زنا وهنا زنا 
بس*​


----------



## DAWOODx (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*ليس زنا محارم,,,*

*لانه فى هذا الوقت كان مسموح بالجواز من الاخ غير الشقيق,,,*

*كما هو واضح من النص...*



*



			فقال له لماذا يا ابن الملك انت ضعيف هكذا من صباح الى صباح اما تخبرني فقال له امنون اني احب ثامار اخت ابشالوم اخي* 5 فقال يوناداب اضطجع على سريرك و تمارض و اذا جاء ابوك ليراك فقل له دع ثامار اختي فتاتي و تطعمني خبزا و تعمل امامي الطعام لارى فاكل من يدها* 6 فاضطجع امنون و تمارض فجاء الملك ليراه فقال امنون للملك دع ثامار اختي فتاتي و تصنع امامي كعكتين فاكل من يدها* 7 فارسل داود الى ثامار الى البيت قائلا اذهبي الى بيت امنون اخيك و اعملي له طعاما* 8 فذهبت ثامار الى بيت امنون اخيها و هو مضطجع و اخذت العجين و عجنت و عملت كعكا امامه و خبزت الكعك* 9 و اخذت المقلاة و سكبت امامه فابى ان ياكل و قال امنون اخرجوا كل انسان عني فخرج كل انسان عنه* 10 ثم قال امنون لثامار ايتي بالطعام الى المخدع فاكل من يدك فاخذت ثامار الكعك الذي عملته و اتت به امنون اخاها الى المخدع* 11 و قدمت له لياكل فامسكها و قال لها تعالي اضطجعي معي يا اختي* 12 فقالت له لا يا اخي لا تذلني لانه لا يفعل هكذا في اسرائيل لا تعمل هذه القباحة* 13 اما انا فاين اذهب بعاري و اما انت فتكون كواحد من السفهاء في اسرائيل و الان كلم الملك لانه لا يمنعني منك* 14 فلم يشا ان يسمع لصوتها بل تمكن منها و قهرها و اضطجع معها..{2صم13}
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## esambraveheart (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الحق ظاهر قال:


> اين المشـــــــــــــبه والمشبه بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اعطني كلام علمي والكلام واضح جدا جدا جدا


*لا حاجة لنا للخوض في حوار فرعي عقيم يا محترم.*
*الفارق واضح وضوح الشمس بين تعبير "خطيئة مشابهه " الذي قاله اخونا ..و بين تعبير " خطيئة مماثله" الذي ترمي انت له ضمنيا بمجادلاتك .*​


----------



## esambraveheart (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*


DAWOODx قال:



ليس زنا محارم,,,

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


DAWOODx قال:


> *لانه فى هذا الوقت كان مسموح بالجواز من الاخ غير الشقيق,,,*
> 
> *كما هو واضح من النص...*



* و حتي لو كان عزيزى ..فهل كان امنون بن داود نبيا لبني اسرائيل ..و هل تمتد جذور و دنس و عواقب خطيئته لتطال داود نفسه ..و هل تعيب خطيئة امنون الخاطئ الابرار انفسهم و تعيب و ايمانهم .؟؟؟*
*بالقطع.. لا ..*
*لكن من الواضح ان الالام التي سببتها لداود خطيئة امنون ابنه ثم مقتله بيد ابشالوم اخيه كانت  امتدادا للتاديب الالهي لداود بسبب خطيئته هو شخصيا كما انبئه تماما ناثان النبي :*
*9 **لماذا احتقرت كلام الرب لتعمل الشر في عينيه.قد قتلت اوريا الحثّي بالسيف واخذت امرأته لك امرأة واياه قتلت بسيف بني عمون.*
*10 **والآن لا يفارق السيف بيتك الى الابد لانك احتقرتني واخذت امرأة اوريا الحثّي لتكون لك امرأة.*
*11 **هكذا قال الرب هانذا اقيم عليك الشر من بيتك وآخذ نساءك امام عينيك واعطيهنّ لقريبك فيضطجع مع نسائك في عين هذه الشمس.*​


----------



## ROWIS (2 نوفمبر 2011)

DAWOODx قال:


> *ليس زنا محارم,,,*
> 
> *لانه فى هذا الوقت كان مسموح بالجواز من الاخ غير الشقيق,,,*
> 
> *كما هو واضح من النص...*



*منين جبت التفسير ده يا غالي؟
في (لاوين 9:18) مكتوب عورة اختك بنت ابيك او بنت امك المولودة في البيت او المولودة خارجا لا تكشف عورتها.*
*وأقرا الاصحاح كله وانت تفهم ان اللي عمله زنا محارم بلا شك.
واللي عمله يوناداب بن شعمي ما هو الا انه قدم لأمنون فكرة شريرة علشان يعرف يغتصب أخته وهو سمع كلامه.
*


----------



## DAWOODx (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*استاذى: *
*esambraveheart** حضرتك دائما متميز.:new5: :flowers: :new5:*






ROWIS قال:


> *منين جبت التفسير ده يا غالي؟
> 
> **كما هو واضح من النص...
> 
> ...




 :new5::new5::new5:​


----------



## ROWIS (3 نوفمبر 2011)

> *منين جبت التفسير ده يا غالي؟
> 
> كما هو واضح من النص...
> 
> ...



*كلامها يا غالي مش معناه انه مسموح بذلك في عصر داود، ولكن اللي جه في فكرها ان داود ممكن يعمل استثناءات ويجوزهم (اعماداً علي زواج ابينا ابراهيم بأخته سارة وهي من أم اخرى) ولكن هذا مكنش موجود، ولكن في تفكيرها انه بدل ما يزني او يغتصبها على الاقل لو في حل انهم ممكن يتجوزوا أفضل من أن يُصنع هذا في اسرائيل فيجلب غضب الله عليهم.

واديلك التفاسير
1. تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري



لا يُفعَلْ هكذا بإسرائيل: هذا العمل لا يليق بأمة مقدسة  وسيجلب غضب الله على الشعب كله فهما عضوين بالجماعة. وقالت لأخيها أن الخطية تحطم مرتكبيها فتجعلها هى فى عار وهو كأحد السفهاء وربما أرادت خداعه فقالت لهُ كلّم الملك عنى لأنه لا يمنعنى عنك وربما حسبت أن الزواج بأخ غير شقيق أهون من السقوط فى الزنا أو هى فكرت أن الملك من حقه أن يعطى إستثناءات مبنية على زواج إبراهيم بسارة وهى شقيقة لكن ليست من نفس الأم. ولذلك وبعد أن إغتصبها أمنون تصورت أنه يجب أن يتزوجها لذلك هى إعترضت على أنه طردها وتذللت أمامه ليتزوجها ولا يتركها للعار.


أنقر للتوسيع...


2.ابونا تادرس يعوب ملطي



أحب أمنون ثامار جدًا. بمعنى آخر أحب جمالها وجسدها لا إنسانيتها وشخصها، أو أحب أن يشبع شهواته بجمالها، وإذ كانت أخته لم يستطع أن يتزوجها (لا 18: 9)، لذلك عسر في عينيه أن يفعل لها شيئًا وكانت ثامار عذراء تقيم في جناح النساء.


أنقر للتوسيع...

ولو تاخد بالك انه استشهد باللي موجود في لاويين، ومش عارف ليه انت قولت مفيش حاجه في الاصحاح؟ مع اني كتبتلك الايه اللي نفسها "عورة اختك بنت ابيك او بنت امك المولودة في البيت او المولودة خارجا لا تكشف عورتها".
فاللي انت قولته ده استنتاج، انت ادخل علي التفسيرين اللي حطتهم واقرا التفسير بتاع الاصحاح كله وهتلاقي الموضوع ظهرلك اكثر.
تحياتي*


----------



## DAWOODx (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ROWIS قال:


> *كلامها يا غالي مش معناه انه مسموح بذلك في عصر داود، ولكن اللي جه في فكرها ان داود ممكن يعمل استثناءات ويجوزهم..
> انا قولت حاجه غير كدا؟؟
> 
> (اعماداً علي زواج ابينا ابراهيم بأخته سارة وهي من أم اخرى) ولكن هذا مكنش موجود، ولكن في تفكيرها انه بدل ما يزني او يغتصبها على الاقل لو في حل انهم ممكن يتجوزوا أفضل من أن يُصنع هذا في اسرائيل فيجلب غضب الله عليهم.*
> ...



*تحياتى
تحياتى لك..*


----------

